# Freeze dried foods



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Has anyone tried Grandma Lucy's freeze dried food? I had never heard if it before. Any info or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm I think some members have talked about this food before


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks. I'll search previous posts.


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I feed The Honest Kitchen which is like Grandma Lucy's and the pups love it. My mom feeds it as well. Not only do I like the food I LOVE the company, they are the only food that is allowed to legally state they are "human grade" and they don't sell their foods in any stores that sell puppies  I actually have a bag of Grandma Lucy's Pureformace at home I will be trying as a rotation.

Human Grade Dog & Cat Food | The Honest Kitchen


----------

